# Pregnant does - just some feeding questions



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 10 does, 6 are bred for Jan/Feb, and 4 young does not bred.
I have been super busy the last 2 months, and hubby has been feeding. I'm not super happy with how the girls look, a few of them need more weight.
I'd really like some ideas on what we could add to the feed that would be good and safe for pregnant does? 
I was thinking to just add alfalfa pellets, but I wonder if there is anything I might be missing that would be good for them? Please keep in mind our kids last year averaged 10lbs. 
Our feed is 16% medicated pelleted <comparable to Noble Goat Pellets>.

We ran out of mineral, so I am working on getting something different. I didn't care for the stuff we were getting.

Hay is nothing extremely great, it's okay - timothy grass/clover/some fescue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd probably start with the alfalfa.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, Boss. Those are just things that have been suggested to me. Well not the pellets since their hay has alfalfa in it. I am very happy with my textured feed. Not sure what's all in the pellets besides minerals, AC, and sodium bicarbonate. But then it has dry molasses, oats, rolled soy beans, and some corn. My jr. Does are looking pretty good on it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with rpc especially on the shredded beat pulp since it it very high in energy and will help with PT


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Now would beet pulp be better then textured grain? Sorry to high jack but I am wondering personally.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Beet pulp could be used in addition to textured feed to bump up calcium but is not a complete feed on its own.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was finally able to get alfalfa pellets and beet pulp today. My husband fed, but I'm not sure who liked it and who didn't. Sometime this week I need to step back in and start feeding again so I know what is going on.

I am wondering... How much would you give them? I don't want to over do it. 
Right now they get about 2lbs. of feed each in the evening. I am thinking they'll get the alfalfa pellets & beet pulp in the morning so they aren't getting everything at once. Or divide everything up and give 2x a day.
However, our goats are total brats, and I'm thinking it might be best to offer the alfalfa pellets/beet pulp separate from their grain, so they aren't picking through it to get the grain only.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can't overdo alfalfa pellets, and with beet pulp, I would limit it to 4 cups per doe. My does put a good amount of weight on with alfalfa pellets. I have 8 adult does in the pen and 7 (I think) doelings that are over 90lbs, I was dumping a full 5 gallon bucket of alfalfa pellets to them every morning, so I don't know how much that worked out to each one, they all eat at a different pace, but you can't overdo alfalfa pellets, they won't get an upset rumen or anything like that. 

Rolled barley works really well to put weight on them too, better than corn.


----------

